# program for burning proms for Motronic 5.9.1



## NeonGreenbangbang (Dec 20, 2008)

*2 topics in 1.*

For anyone that wants to start burning proms for Motronic 5.9.1 I found a programmer with adapters for the plcc44 for $63!!! That's a cheap cheap price. You can even get it cheaper, but for the extra 3 bucks you get a few more goodies.
http://www.sivava.com/EPROM_Programmer_4.html (go with package 5)
All the software is free and in my signature. You don't need to register WinOLS, you just modify the maps in WinOLS, then copy and paste them. So for a grand total of $63 + shipping + blank proms, you can begin tinkering with your own ECM's.
The second is that I just got a huge batch of prom adapters in. I went ahead and ordered every adapter I could find so that I could begin the process of coming up with a chipable solution for MS 5.9.2 and later. However, I'd really appreciate some high resolution pictures of open ECM's so I can look at the proms the factory uses. Also, if any of you MK4/MK5 guys hear of cheap stock ECMs out there for sale shoot me an IM. Cheap or free please - I'm doing this as a non-profit project.
....and they thought I would stop...


----------



## NeonGreenbangbang (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: 2 topics in 1. (NeonGreenbangbang)*

Blank proms:
Mouser Part #: 556-AT27c102470JU
http://www.mouser.com/Search/R...470JU
Prices:
1: $4.59 
10: $4.10 
25: $3.61 
100: $3.20


----------



## D_Bat (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: 2 topics in 1. (NeonGreenbangbang)*

NeonGereenbangbang... I am working on this stuff to. I sent you a tell but you haven't been on in 2 months, maybe you still have email reminders on.







If so log on and send me an IM back or an email to [email protected]


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: 2 topics in 1. (D_Bat)*

What about Me 7.1.1 ? What size prom do they use?


----------



## D_Bat (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: 2 topics in 1. (PhReE)*

Aren't those for the MK4 stuff? Those are re-flashable through the OBD port if so. If I had access to one I'd crack it open and check it out and search it but I don't.


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: 2 topics in 1. (D_Bat)*

psop44

am29f400 or 800


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: 2 topics in 1. (D_Bat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D_Bat* »_Aren't those for the MK4 stuff? Those are re-flashable through the OBD port if so. If I had access to one I'd crack it open and check it out and search it but I don't.

Yeah it is Mk4, but I think it would be easier for me to play around with swapping some chips in and out of the ECU, rather than trying to reflash. THat way I can always go back to known working chips.


----------



## Ragin GTI (Nov 23, 2001)

Very curious about the chip burner. I'm wondering where to find the software to be able to play around with all the settings and burn myself a new tune?


----------



## D_Bat (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: (Ragin GTI)*

Tons of software. I use one called WinOLS.


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: 2 topics in 1. (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
Yeah it is Mk4, but I think it would be easier for me to play around with swapping some chips in and out of the ECU, rather than trying to reflash. THat way I can always go back to known working chips.

you can buy a cable to read/write me7 ecu over obd2 for $40/usd. its what i use. works perfect. just label the files you like as good files in the file names so theres no confusion. thats what i do at least.








kind of interesting neon never mentioned anything about fixing the chksums. thats why winols is so great.


_Modified by reflected at 8:05 AM 4-18-2009_


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ragin GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ragin GTI* »_Very curious about the chip burner. I'm wondering where to find the software to be able to play around with all the settings and burn myself a new tune?

you can buy a willem 5.0 on ebay for $42/shipped. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...01991. burns 27c512 mk3 2.0 eproms natively. buy a few spare proms though since they have to be uv erased.








edit: my old 93 golf was a 27c512. some of the later mk3 vr6s use the plc44 like the op mentioned. i cant say for certain what chip your 98 2.0 uses. just wanted to clarify.


_Modified by reflected at 8:15 AM 4-18-2009_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: 2 topics in 1. (reflected)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reflected* »_
you can buy a cable to read/write me7 ecu over obd2 for $40/usd. its what i use. works perfect. just label the files you like as good files in the file names so theres no confusion. thats what i do at least.








kind of interesting neon never mentioned anything about fixing the chksums. thats why winols is so great.

_Modified by reflected at 8:05 AM 4-18-2009_


Where can I buy this cable? What is it called?


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: 2 topics in 1. (PhReE)*

says bootmode is required but that is not 100% accurate. the software will read/write some ecus in the car. i have the 1250 version though too i think. http://www.51vag.com/eobd2-galletto-1260-p-49.html


_Modified by reflected at 9:12 AM 4-20-2009_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: 2 topics in 1. (reflected)*

Awesome dude... This is exactly what I have been looking for!


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

So Motronic 5.9.1 is any OBDII VW, what options are there for OBDI, that Shark tuner that you brought up in 08 on your old username, would that do OBDI ABA's? If there isn't a comperable setup for comperable price for OBDI then I'll probably just swap to an OBDII harness and buy that burner.


----------



## mjt74436 (Oct 17, 2015)

*Does anyone have a current update on this?*

Hi, 
I'm a new guy. I just stumbled into this post. I didn't even realize this could be done for a fair price at home. 
I am very interested in buying right now, today and figuring out how everything works, as I go.
Unfortunately, the link and hardware package 5 are seven years old and apparently obsolete now.
On the bright side, the link still works and when you hit the buy now button, it sends you to another page with current goods.
Would someone who knows what they're doing be willing to take a look at the currently available options and update this post? 

I'm running a 99% Stock, 98 Jetta with a 2.0 ABA / 020 5spd on Motronic 5.9 that blew a head gasket. So currently, I'm in the process of putting together a 9a-pistoned OBD2, long rod, ABA short block with a ported and polished PL 16v head, cams (not selected yet), intake (Likely a custom made with a VR6 MAF and Throttle Body or Hayabusa 1300 Throttle bodies on custom adapters) with the best used header I can find or a new 4-2-1 Raceland into a 3" high flow cat, 2.5" mandrel bent straight pipe and a decent free flowing muffler all the way in the back.
I have two spare Bosch, factory ECMs and I would really love to burn my own, custom fuel and spark curves. My only other viable option would be to call TT and have one done custom, based on their one-time, best guess of what will run decent for twice the price of this setup with 10 extra chips to play with. 
I'm pretty much stuck with the stock Motronic 5.9, due to bi-annual emissions testing for the next ten years.
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## meanEG (Aug 21, 2005)

anymore insight on this necrothread? looking for software to manipulate maps


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

meanEG said:


> anymore insight on this necrothread? looking for software to manipulate maps


The clue is in the 1st post. Google it, buy it and have fun programming.


----------



## meanEG (Aug 21, 2005)

Well i was looking for a little more help on the subject, but personally I dont care anymore. I am going to use my DTA from my stalled BMW project.


----------

